

Ask HN: Mathematics in computer science - vaidhy

I have been asked to give a talk on applications of mathematics in computer science to a set of post-graduate and doctorate students in math. I am looking for ideas to convey the beauty of math in CS. The obvious topics are probability and stat in ML, Trig in graphics, number theory in cryptography, category theory in OO, sets in relational algebra. Let me know if you can think of more connections :)
======
egiva
One of the most beautiful applications of math+cs (for me) involves genetic
algorithms. Being able to have two models duke it out (via survivorship), or
mutate - to see your code select the best models to fit a set of data is
beautiful.

Basic Info: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_algorithm>

You can also increase the complexity of this field by using GAs to train
neural networks for fitting data or processing it in innovative ways:
<http://www.generation5.org/content/2000/nn_ga.asp>

YOUTUBE: NN + GA simulation: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXDUqAmdEq4>

Neural Network at work: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2aZAWXyw6c>

------
nandemo
I'd call these "interplay" rather than applications:

* combinatorics in computational complexity, analysis of algorithms, optimization, etc. * logic in formal methods. * lambda calculus and category theory in programming languages (more so in functional languages than OO). * linear algebra in graphics, graph theory, etc.

------
C-ford
Geometric algebra: [http://www.amazon.com/Geometric-Algebra-Computer-Science-
Rev...](http://www.amazon.com/Geometric-Algebra-Computer-Science-
Revised/dp/0123749425/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314888629&sr=1-2)

It is to linear algebra what Lisp is to assembly.

------
derrida
Kolmogorov / Chaitin complexity. A measure of the simplicity which a given
pattern (program output) can be represented. A question that will get the
applied math majors going -> Is Kolmogorov complexity a good measure of the
generality of a physical law or mathematical theorem?

------
MaysonL
Try graph theory: possibly exploring some of Erdös's work on random graphs.

------
stonemetal
Semantics, especially Denotational and Axiomatic.

